# Forum spell check has stopped working



## wade (Apr 25, 2016)

Since the problem that occurred last week the spell check has stopped working for some of us. It has worked fine for years but now we now get the following error when you try to use it...













Capture.JPG



__ wade
__ Apr 25, 2016


----------



## av8tor (Apr 25, 2016)

Wurking for me


----------



## wade (Apr 25, 2016)

It was working fine for me too before the forum site crashed at the end of last week. Since then I get the same error message regardless of which computer I log on using or which browser I use (I have tried both IE and Chrome).

When the site was fixed did all of the spell check libraries get reinstated?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2016)

Spell check error here as well. The system used to indicate a misspelled word for correction. That has not worked for months!...JJ


----------



## wade (Apr 25, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Spell check error here as well. The system used to indicate a misspelled word for correction. That has not worked for months!...JJ


It is something that I have been using regularly right up to the end of last week as I am terrible at spelling. There has always been one major problem with it though - it always tries to use the US spellings rather than the correct ones !


----------



## jasper7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Wade said:


> It is something that I have been using regularly right up to the end of last week as I am terrible at spelling. There has always been one major problem with it though - it always tries to use the US spellings rather than the correct ones !


By "correct" I assume you mean canadian spelling.  Strangely enough as I type this spell check is telling me I didn;t spell canadian correct.  I'm in trouble if I don't have spell check.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh no!

No more big words!

Al


----------



## dward51 (Apr 25, 2016)

It's still underlining the misspelled words in red for me, but the checker is giving me the same screen as in the first post.  It appears the English dictionary for the plug-in is either missing or corrupt on the web server. Or the pointer for the plug-in is not pointing to the correct file location.


----------



## gary s (Apr 26, 2016)

Same Here   I've asked if someone could look into it,  Haven't heard  back

Still not working as of this morning   Same message Wade is getting 

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2016)

I will let a Admin know of this problem.


----------



## wade (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks Adam


----------



## gary s (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank You Adam

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2016)

It works with Microsoft Edge, and Explorer, but not with Chrome.

So lately I've been using Explorer instead of Chrome.

Brian said he would inform huddler about the problem.

Al


----------



## wade (Apr 27, 2016)

Following the site update this morning the spell check seems to be working again here now. It is working both in IE and Chrome. It sill has an ominous black square that I do not recall seeing before but at least it is working again. Whoever did what was required - than you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















CaptureSpell.JPG



__ wade
__ Apr 27, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2016)

Spell Check working with my Chrome but still not underlining misspellings. Better than it was...JJ


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2016)

Mine is working again, I use Chrome   it is underlining and showing suggestions  just has the "Black Box"   but working again     Thanks !!

Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 29, 2016)

Glad to hear it's working most of the way. I will escalate to try to get it 100% resolved.


----------

